
The Shoulders of Giants [pdf] - mvip
https://static1.squarespace.com/static/50363cf324ac8e905e7df861/t/5e97612725e5300cfd2b1739/1586979175547/2020+Shoulders+of+Giants+1.1.pdf
======
amelius
This is a bit of a boring analysis without much of a conclusion. As someone
from the stone age would say:

We've put stones next to eachother, we've put them on top of eachother, we've
thrown them at eachother. What more can we possibly do?

~~~
goldenchrome
I agree, though we can't expect much from a venture capitalist. It's their job
to inspire others to innovate so they can make money. If they actually knew
how to innovate they would just do that instead.

~~~
aspenmayer
Recognizing innovation is a competitive advantage, so good VCs compete on
recognizing innovation early and often. Part of that is spotting market trends
and marking their passing. It is possible to innovate in investing with better
knowledge and processes leading to better portfolios and a stronger firm.
Arguably innovative.

------
asebold
I agree with others, the analysis fell flat at the end. But I DO appreciate
the recognition that e-commerce companies are essentially retail companies
with a website and not tech companies.

------
acqq
For all who would like to know before trying to read:

The 14MB pdf linked is actually titled:

"Tech in 2020: Standing on the shoulders of giants"

Benedict Evans, February 2020

In his words:

"Every year, I produce a big presentation digging into macro and strategic
trends in the tech industry. This year, ‘Standing on the shoulders of
giants’."

------
troughway
All I see on there is painting the Web as a platform for global-scale
consumerism, and nothing more.

Good work everyone, let's pack it up.

~~~
polishdude20
That's exactly what's happening. New web time? Let's make a web where it's
physically impossible to exchange money on.

